# Kindling - From Split to Stove



## quads (Sep 9, 2009)

From my oak splits that are ready to burn, I choose the straightest, with no knots, and turn some of them into kindling.  My full size 3.5# ax:


As I split them, I toss them into my little wagon:






When the wagon is full, I pull it to my kindling stacks:





It remains in my kindling stacks until my kindling box in the garage needs refilling:




How'd that popsicle stick get in there?!

From the kindling box in the garage, it goes into my kindling bucket by the stove, as needed:





And there's my story of kindling processing!  It's very relaxing.  I can watch the cows in the pasture and wave at the neighbors as they drive by.


----------



## Ratman (Sep 9, 2009)

quads
As told before...you live the good life man.
Nice pics.


----------



## maplewood (Sep 9, 2009)

You're our "how to" guy, Quads.
Thanks.


----------



## LLigetfa (Sep 12, 2009)

I have the same technique, using the inertia of the axe except I use a smaller 2-1/2 pounder.  Well... almost the same.  I choke the axe, meaning I hold it near the head, at the balance point.

No Oak around here so I use Black Ash that splits like a dream.


----------



## quads (Sep 12, 2009)

Wow LLigetfa, those are some really nice straight pieces!  I have also been known to use my pieces of kindling for other stuff, like marking the rows in the garden and for when I need a little "board", etc.  Your kindling would be awesome for my other uses!  Sometimes I have to search my oak kindling pile awhile to find just the right one.  All of yours are the right one.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Sep 12, 2009)

I use Lathe board ,small wooden slats that they used to use to support plaster walls in old homes. 
Afew of these to get started and you can add branch wood
Also if you have a good wood stove you only need to make a new fire rarely cuz you will have burning coals for 30+ hours


----------



## quads (Sep 12, 2009)

trump said:
			
		

> Also if you have a good wood stove you only need to make a new fire rarely cuz you will have burning coals for 30+ hours


Same here, sometimes there will be oak coals in my stove for days.  The only time I use kindling is in the Fall and Spring when I have a small fire at night, and sometimes on those cooler Summer nights I'll use it for "firewood", or to get it going good on those windy below -0°F mornings.

Where most of my kindling goes is to some of my firewood customers.  I give out a free armload of kindling to those that want it with their firewood purchase.  Many of the campers use sticks and twigs and things like that so they don't take any of my kindling, the wood stove customers generally split their own out of the firewood or from lumber scraps etc., but the fireplace customers almost always take my free kindling when they buy firewood.


----------



## CowboyAndy (Sep 14, 2009)

trump said:
			
		

> I use Lathe board ,small wooden slats that they used to use to support plaster walls in old homes.
> Afew of these to get started and you can add branch wood
> Also if you have a good wood stove you only need to make a new fire rarely cuz you will have burning coals for 30+ hours




I use those too, from when we remodeled my sons room. but lately i have been using 2x4's that i got from where i work when they tore out the previously finished basement. i cut them down to 20" and 8" pieces, then split them in 2 or 3 with the hatchet.


----------



## mayhem (Sep 14, 2009)

One of the most satisfying things in the world is when you get the axe head into the kindling split and the thing just pops all the way down the length on the first or secodn tap.  No real effort involved...lots of useful production thoguh.


----------



## quads (Sep 14, 2009)

mayhem said:
			
		

> One of the most satisfying things in the world is when you get the axe head into the kindling split and the thing just pops all the way down the length on the first or secodn tap.  No real effort involved...lots of useful production thoguh.


You got it!  Some people would rather be doing jigsaw puzzles, or watching Wheel, or slowly rocking in their chair.  Not me.  Nothing wrong with those things if that's what you like, but I'd rather be splitting kindling.  Not much braun [brawn] required.  Some things we do just because we don't have to do them.  It doesn't have to make sense to smarter people.  That's why they're called the "simple" things of life.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 14, 2009)

You need those freaky midget horses to pull that wagon.

I understand about the satisfaction of splitting this stuff- it's magic when it happens with the 48" pieces that I sidestoke the kiln with.  I feel like a man of average height.


----------

